# Paph. kalinae



## John M (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's an interesting oddity: Paph. kalinae. This is the first bloom on this plant and the first time I've ever bloomed this species. It's a hairy one!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW! That is so cool! You know that I don't normally care for this section....BUT....should you ever decide to part with this one please let me know. I really like it. :drool:


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, knock me down with a feather! I'd have never guessed that you'd like this one! I can't see me getting rid of it; but, I only need one and not a big one. So, when it is big enough, you can have the right of first refusal on a division. These guys grow pretty fast; so, it shouldn't be too long. I'm also thinking of selfing it. 'Might be nice to have seedlings to offer around.


----------



## emydura (Jun 11, 2011)

That is nice John. The plant I got from Howard looks all but identical to this one. Hopefully it will flower soon.

I wish I had this special relationship with you that you have with Wendy. oke:

David


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 11, 2011)

Most excellent :drool: ! Now to find one here in EU...


----------



## Ernie (Jun 11, 2011)

Kalinae has a LOT of charm!!! So does Tom's wife, Pat, too! 

Great shots of the fuzz. 

Got a rough measure of leafspan (tip to opposite tip) and width of a mature leaf? 

Yeah, Steve Jobs needs to get in on this Wendy relationship too!!! Don't sweat it, Dot, there's enough Steve Jobs for everyone.  

Sent you an e-mail...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, that's a keeper for sure. :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2011)

Yup

I want one!!

The pouch and petals on this one seems extra spotty.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 11, 2011)

sweet !!!


----------



## Lint (Jun 11, 2011)

I love it! It looks like it's trying _so hard_ to become a Paph. hirsutissimum, with all the dark dots and general fuzziness. 

BTW, what is the consensus on kalinae? Is it really a species? Or a var. of chamberlainianum? Or not even that?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

I like nice and fuzzy. Very desirable.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 11, 2011)

Rick said:


> The pouch and petals on this one seems extra spotty.



I agree...much spottier than those pictures I have seen so far... I want it too...


----------



## Braem (Jun 11, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Kalinae has a LOT of charm!!! So does Tom's wife, Pat, too!
> 
> Great shots of the fuzz.
> 
> ...


That is whom I named the plant for ... Tom's wife


----------



## chrismende (Jun 11, 2011)

Fun to have you on the forum, Dr. Braem, so we can chat with the actual namer of the plant! I have a seedling from Orchids Limited; hasn't bloomed yet. Wonder how similar to John's it will be.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2011)

John M said:


> Well, knock me down with a feather! I'd have never guessed that you'd like this one! I can't see me getting rid of it; but, I only need one and not a big one. So, when it is big enough, you can have the right of first refusal on a division. These guys grow pretty fast; so, it shouldn't be too long. I'm also thinking of selfing it. 'Might be nice to have seedlings to offer around.


 Mine died... Now I know what I'm missing. 



Ernie said:


> Yeah, Steve Jobs needs to get in on this Wendy relationship too!!! Don't sweat it, Dot, there's enough Steve Jobs for everyone.


:rollhappy:


----------



## Braem (Jun 12, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Fun to have you on the forum, Dr. Braem, so we can chat with the actual namer of the plant! I have a seedling from Orchids Limited; hasn't bloomed yet. Wonder how similar to John's it will be.


As for all (most) of the species ... there is variation in flower colour


----------



## Braem (Jun 12, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Mine died... Now I know what I'm missing.
> 
> 
> :rollhappy:


I am sure Tom (Fox Valley) or Jerry (Orchids Limited) will be happy to sell you a new one


----------



## Howzat (Jun 12, 2011)

I have two plants that are just about to bloom now. In the past I have crossed sib and got many seedlings. I think in Australia there are lots of them now. Peter Gray(P&R Orch), took 2 flasks in 2002. I have asked Rick if he would like a seed pod. If there are some interest, I can make two or more pods, when they are in blooms. No charge! I will send them in an envelope, minus the seed skin.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome flower!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 12, 2011)

That deserves the name hirsutissimum instead of the current holder of that moniker. What a fascinating flower, and a nicely grown plant.


----------



## John M (Jun 12, 2011)

I hadn't thought that this one would get so much attention. Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2011)

John M said:


> I hadn't thought that this one would get so much attention. Thanks for all your comments.



I think you and Howard should swap some pollen for another International ST breeding collaboration.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice one John. Thanks for the posting. I don't recall anyone posting this species in recent years so it deserves plenty of attention!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 12, 2011)

Braem said:


> Tom (Fox Valley) or Jerry (Orchids Limited)



Tom (and)or Jerry. That's sorta funny.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 12, 2011)

John M said:


> I hadn't thought that this one would get so much attention. Thanks for all your comments.



It's just a fun one we don't see very often. I think I convinced Hadley to self/outcross his 'Marriott Darkness' AM/AOS clone? Because I couldn't afford a division.  Watch for seedlings?


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 12, 2011)

This is an interesting species, and my thanks to Dr. Braem for recognizing it as something new, describing it and naming it for my wife Pat. I have four compots of 25/ea (x sib) that will be ready for individual pots in Feb, '12, so seedlings should be available next spring. Not sure whether Orchids, Ltd. has any; they were selling NBS seedlings for awhile a couple of years ago......


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 12, 2011)

Great bloom! I like the spots on the pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Very interesting, love the pouch. Is it sequential blooming?


----------



## Howzat (Jun 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Very interesting, love the pouch. Is it sequential blooming?



Yes Eric, they are part of cochlopetalum. Sometimes it takes nearly 2 years to run its blooming time. About one new one every 3 weeks.


----------



## John M (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, Eric. It's sequential blooming. It seems to be just like all the others in that the next bud is sitting and waiting for this one to finish and drop off.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanx for the info.


----------

